
Microsoft Dataflex Pro launched despite existing trademark owned by DAW - grumblepeet
https://support.dataaccess.com/Forums/showthread.php?66168-Microsoft-Dataflex
======
grumblepeet
Microsoft's announcement here: [https://powerapps.microsoft.com/en-
us/blog/introducing-micro...](https://powerapps.microsoft.com/en-
us/blog/introducing-microsoft-dataflex-a-new-low-code-data-platform-for-
microsoft-teams/) is a rebranding of their Common Data Service.

------
verdverm
DAW has a stylized trademark. They likely have no basis for a claim.

[https://trademarks.justia.com/868/89/dataflex-86889238.html](https://trademarks.justia.com/868/89/dataflex-86889238.html)

